# Stocking 75 Gallon Community



## ccall5 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a 75 gallon freshwater tank that had been running well for four years, until I recently lost most of my fish to a bad case of ich. The surviving fish include 6 black skirt tetras, and 4 cory cats. 

Just a few days ago, I added 2 more cory cats, and 2 bristlenose plecos. As the tank continues to recover, I plan to add 6 more cory cats, a shoal of 6-10 tiger barbs. 

However, I decided to come here for advice on stocking the rest of the tank. Any suggestions? I'm looking for mainly a few groups of small to mid-sized schooling fish, and then one to two flashy "centerpiece" fish.

(PS I've tried angelfish before, had about 6 in there with a breeding pair, never worked out. Prefer to stay away from them with this tank.)


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

be careful with the tiger barbs, they will substantially lower your stocking options, anything with long fins will be nipped for sure


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

nice group of rainbows would look good. Melanotaeniidae and Pseudomugilidae stick to the ones that grow to 4-6 inches so they can put up with the tiger barbs.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

Unless you really want the tiger barbs I'd stay away from them .They just limit your options so much. Instead of suggesting my favorite fishes,why not just look around the different websites and pick the one fish that you really like then get other species that will thrive along side your favorite fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

are you noticing a pattern in the responses?dalfed has tigers I believe,and I believe he keeps them in a speceis tank(could wrong ?).They are one of the meanest little fish going(pretty,but mean).The rainbows that will grow large are a good idea as I kept some with my Tanganyika cichlids years ago.You should have enough of the tigers that they mostly want to beat each other more than others(7/8+).
I would skip them(actually have).any fish that causes stress to others is an invitation to disease.
We have a member we haven't heard from in a long time who really enjoyed the suggestion of roseline sharks for his 75.They are peaceful,enjoy schooling and get a little bigger than most friendly community fish.5-7 is a good start for them.Petsmart actually carries them (usaully) for a very reasonable price


----------



## ccall5 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks all! I'll scratch the tiger barbs.. Didn't realize how nasty they were..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Roseline Shark (Puntius denisonii) - Aquarium Advice
One of my absolute favorites.I keep a good sized school in my 180g.They don't bother anyone(keeping cardinals and discus),and get more and more beautiful with age.Incredibly peaceful(rare for a barb),but active as the day is long!


----------

